

TextSecure awarded 416k USD by Knight Foundation - andor
http://www.knightfoundation.org/press-room/press-release/knight-news-challenge-awards-34-million-ideas-stre/

======
andor
Congratulations!

From
[https://www.newschallenge.org/challenge/2014/refinement/text...](https://www.newschallenge.org/challenge/2014/refinement/textsecure-
simple-private-communication-for-everyone):

 _> How much do you think your project will cost, and what are the major
expenses?

Our most significant expense is the cost of full time staff. Even though we
have a great Open Source community, we feel that it's important to execute
swiftly over the next year, and we would ideally have 8 to 10 full time staff
at a total cost of ~$1MM._

